
Ask HN: What are your goals for next year? - l33tbro
Been reflecting a lot myself and would be interested to hear others thoughts for the coming year?  Be as specific or vague as you like.
======
yesnoyesnoyes
Get my teeth fixed. Will have to get braces and wear them for 18 months.
Terribly scared of that. But it has to be done.

Push my passive income to $10k/month. At that point I don't worry about money
anymore.

Travel the world. Meet interesting tech, art and business people. And pretty
girls.

Make some friends along the way.

------
dbpokorny
I'll add autoclave.js to the anythingbot after getting it into a working
state...no one else is going to do it, that's for sure

